# algae



## mendawg (May 9, 2008)

My pond, which was stocked in April 2010, has taken on a coffee color....its the muddiest water ever.....and I have clumps of algae and scum along the shore as well as a good growth of a filamentous algae growing off the bottom. Part of the stocking included 4-6 koi and 4-6 Israeli carp. I also placed a bale of barley straw. What is the best way to deal with this? I have recently placed a star burst water fountain. I have followed this site over the last few years. I seem to recall someone advising the use of copper sulfate. I am new to "pond management" and would appreciate the help. I purchased the stocking package (pond stocking package#6) from Zetts Fish Farm in Drifting, Pa., which comes highly advised from other pond owners in the New Wilmington,PA. area, in which my pond is located.


----------



## buckeye4990 (Jun 10, 2008)

Copper sulfate has worked well on alge in my pond. I take about a half-pound of it and wrap it in a porous cloth, preferably cotton or other non-synthetic. I tie a 4 foot piece of string to the cloth and dangle it in the water at the shoreline, swishing it back and forth. Then move slowly along the shore and keep swishing it. When you look back, you should see a light blue cloud of dissolved copper sulfate behind you. Do about 1/3 of the shoreline length, wait a day or two, and if it is helping, do another 1/3 of the pond.

Your local Soil and Water Conservation Office has lots of good info on pond management. The've always been very helpful for me.

Good luck.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

We use a product called Green Clean and have found it to work very well, we also use the beneficial bacteria and Aquashade. Our pond is a multi-use pond, we draw our house water for it (not for drinking or cooking), swiming pond and have a pretty healthy fish population (bluegill, bass and crappy). We have found that the combo of those three items keep it looking pretty great!


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

try a product called true blue. You will never go back to aqua shade. Easer to use because it is in water saulable bags. Toss them in per direction for your size of pond and the bag dissolves almost instantly.No die splashing on you. I think the color is alot better than aqua shade.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Go to "pond boss" you will get more information than anywhere I have found. You have more than one problem, the muddy water would indicate to me a clay bottom which the carp are stirring up, if you had a bottom airation system that could be a problem but your fountain should not be an issue unless the pond is very shallow. 
Alge is a different problem it can be controlled with grass carp or tilopia but it is much easier to use chemicals. My pond is ten years old and I have been through several problems, you have several now. I suggest you have a pond specilest come and look at your pond it may cost a few $ but end the end it will save you alot of stress.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I have had ponds all of my life. The only way is color your pond with whatever brand of color, aqua shade ect. and treat with copper sulfate. I buy it at tractor supply. It comes in 15 lb container. My pond is 1 1/4 acres. I mix half, 7 1/2 pounds with water. I take a garden sprayer and walk around the pond. I spray the edge first and then out as far as I can reach. The algae is gone in two days. It is best to do this on a really sunny day and early in the day. The sun helps it work. I have a wonderful pond with great fish. This works. Almost all of the other products are copper based and cost alot more.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Copper sulfate is a good product. This year I am trying a product called Cutrine plus, which is liquid. Mix with water and use a sprayer. Very handy. A.T.C. in Lebanon OH stocks it.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I use Cutrine Plus as well and seems to kill the alga in about a day and really takes care of it in 2 days. Just used it this week and the hot weather was very helpful in the speed in which the algae died this time. Didn't seem to affect all my newly hatched bluegill nor did it stop the bass from smacking them all over the shoreline. Last year's baby gills seem to be the perfect size for this years 4-10 inch bass. Also, I didn't mix it with water this time and the more concentrated liquid seemed to really really do a bang up job.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm with most of you guys and say Cutrine plus liquid is the probably the easiest to apply, inexpensive and effective for at least a month or so. No water use restrictions either and from what I've heard is safer than straight copper sulfate.

True blue doesn't have any yellow dye which supposedly is what makes Aquashade work better for plant control. I don't think True blue is labelled for plant control either. 

Grass carp aren't effective at filamentous algae control.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Also contact your local Extension office. If they don't have staff who deals with ponds, they should be able to point you to a specialist who does.

I'm not certain what types of algal blooms you're experiencing, but the shoreline scums are potentially concerning. Try to avoid treating cyanobacterial/blue-green blooms in progress with algaecides. Green algae (the true algae) can be so killed with relatively little problem, but many blue-green species will release toxins when stressed.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Eugene said:


> Someone on here, who sounded like maybe a pond consultant(at least sounded quite knowledgeable!), recommended Cutrine Plus since it was in a "safer" chemical state than straight copper sulphate for algae blooms-which in my case were causing some serious odors!-(floating tiny particles-not the filament type)-(which MAY? also be the "blue-green type!) I used it and it worked great killing the algae in a day or so. Now, I'm reading and hearing abt. the "toxins"!! So far, no dead fish, frogs, or dogs(they swim on hot days)!! What living creatures do the "toxins" impact and how does it manefest itself??


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

It depends on the species and even strain of blue-green algae (technically cyanobacteria). Symptoms of poisoning can be pretty diverse, but really acute effects can include convulsions and vomiting. You can find some very basic info to which I contributed here:
http://www.ohioseagrant.osu.edu/_do.../FS-091HarmfulAlgalBloomsInOhioWaters2010.pdf

If animals have frequented the water without ill effect you're probably OK by now.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks, Eugene. That was an interesting and highly informative read. I'm seeing reports of b-g algae in several of the local lakes(NE Ohio)-including Wingfoot Lake SP(which hasn't even opened to the public yet an may need to be posted!!)


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks for reading! I hope your pond is serving you well now.


----------

